# MTB: Thursday, 8/14/08 RAW



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

Heading out after work again Thursday night.  Thinking that Nass will be the place, but I'll entertain other nearby options.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

If no one else is gonna make it then I'm going to head straight to lamson's from work, looking a 5ish start time if that's the case.  I may be open to a later start if it means company.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like this is gonna turn into a slower paced Newb type ride, with some bike maintenance lessons ahead of time.  We'll be meeting at Lamsons at 6 for anyone who's interested in tagging along.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

What are you calling yourself a newb with bike problems since so far you are the only one going?

Actually I will probably be there on the Rockhopper. If you remember please bring your pedal wrench or else I am really going to have some problems riding.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

I will have my pedal wrench.  There's at least one other AZer who's supposed to come with his old rigid ride.  That's where the pre-ride maintenance lessons come in.   There may be one other victi....err I mean rider too..


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There may be one other victi....err I mean rider too..



If he's in, I'm in. I can't wait to see this lunacy.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> If he's in, I'm in. I can't wait to see this lunacy.



Sick, this is gonna be a blast.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sick, this is gonna be a blast.



Should I bring the Jamis too in case one of the "other" bikes explode? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in for the maintenance class and the ride!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Should I bring the Jamis too in case one of the "other" bikes explode? :lol:



Might not be a bad idea, though if the urban assault vehicle has survived our rides I think just about anything can. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Should I bring the Jamis too in case one of the "other" bikes explode? :lol:



Probably should, you can leave it in my car while we ride if it is not being used.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Might not be a bad idea, though if the urban assault vehicle has survived our rides I think just about anything can. :lol:



Can I lock it in your rack?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2008)

Time to make everyone laugh.  I'm trying to grab some MTB tires before 6 pm tomorrow.  in my opinion its kind of like polishing a turd.

good from far bur far from good...






road tires!





obliterated front shifter and yes, mold on the handlebars


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Can I lock it in your rack?



Yes, but I'd suggest taking the offer of putting it in Jeff's car, draws less attention that way.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

This is gonna be rad! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Throw some oil on that chain and it should be good to go.

I'll try to remember my schrader tubes too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Time to make everyone laugh.  I'm trying to grab some MTB tires before 6 pm tomorrow.  in my opinion its kind of like polishing a turd.
> 
> good from far bur far from good...
> 
> ...



Wow. :blink: You are a brave man posting that. Let me remind everyone however about johnnypoach's first bike:



As I understand it, the full suspension upgrade was worse. I haven't had the pleasure of seeing that yet. You got him beat for at least having a known brand.

This is gonna be a hoot.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Throw some oil on that chain and it should be good to go.
> 
> I'll try to remember my schrader tubes too.



I'll have my chain oil with me that I was already planning on putting on that chain.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

:lol:

I might have to see if I can get my mom to watch the kids after my interview.  This could be interesting!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> I might have to see if I can get my mom to watch the kids after my interview.  This could be interesting!



That would be awesome!  You can put your new skills to the test.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That would be awesome!  You can put your new skills to the test.


I just want to not be the worst rider of the group.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> I just want to not be the worst rider of the group.



with me around you have nothing to worry about.

wait till you see the gloves i show up with.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

See you guys tomorrow at 6ish.  Most of you know my cell number if anything changes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2008)

hit the bike shop.  new tires, tubes, and a helmet.  i got a great deal on the helmet because it is pink.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet! Pink, huh? That's appropriate. I got the Trek all tuned up for Mr. Knees. Provide he doesn't sally out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Pink, huh? That's appropriate. I got the Trek all tuned up for Mr. Knees. Provide he doesn't sally out.



just foolin.  red, black, and white on the helmet.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Pink, huh? That's appropriate. I got the Trek all tuned up for Mr. Knees. Provide he doesn't sally out.



Is Pat riding tommorrow with you guys after work? I just may have to make this ride


----------



## powhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Time to make everyone laugh.  I'm trying to grab some MTB tires before 6 pm tomorrow.  in my opinion its kind of like polishing a turd.
> 
> good from far bur far from good...
> 
> ...



can i smash those reflectors??

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2008)

powhunter said:


> can i smash those reflectors??
> 
> steve



i took the reflectors off yesterday afternoon.  i don't want to look like a total gaper.  ;-)


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Woohoo!  I'm joining you guys tonight!!!!  

Now hopefully the sky won't look so threatening later on today like it does right now...


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i don't want to look like a total gaper.  ;-)



An effort in futility.



severine said:


> Woohoo!  I'm joining you guys tonight!!!!
> 
> Now hopefully the sky won't look so threatening later on today like it does right now...



Sweet! This is going to be fun. Nass is pretty saturated these days so let's hope we avoid any more rain.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Sun is starting to come thru the overcast here in Glastonbury, hopefully we don't get any rain tonight since I haven't ridden in over a week(not really counting mile I did Tuesday since I had to limp the bike back.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nass is pretty saturated these days so let's hope we avoid any more rain.



Do you guys stay out of the stuff off Scoville when its really wet? Those seem to be the areas that get really muddy and torn up. B-street and the stuff behind the cemetary and up on the ridge seem to drain pretty well.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Woohoo!  I'm joining you guys tonight!!!!
> 
> Now hopefully the sky won't look so threatening later on today like it does right now...



Awesome!  This is gonna be a good ride. 



Greg said:


> Sweet! This is going to be fun. Nass is pretty saturated these days so let's hope we avoid any more rain.





o3jeff said:


> Sun is starting to come thru the overcast here in Glastonbury, hopefully we don't get any rain tonight since I haven't ridden in over a week(not really counting mile I did Tuesday since I had to limp the bike back.



The forecast isn't looking all that great, but hopefully the rain holds off.  Staying out of the twisties south of Scoville will probably be a good idea.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do you guys stay out of the stuff off Scoville when its really wet? Those seem to be the areas that get really muddy and torn up. B-street and the stuff behind the cemetary and up on the ridge seem to drain pretty well.



The area north of Scoville doesn't get too bad. The area between Scoville and E. Chippens is the worse stretch. Perhaps we could get up to the B street area via that direct section on the Tunxis Trail. Even the cemetery twisties and the top of the ridge was wet on Tuesday.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> The area north of Scoville doesn't get too bad. The area between Scoville and E. Chippens is the worse stretch. Perhaps we could get up to the B street area via that direct section on the Tunxis Trail. Even the cemetery twisties and the top of the ridge was wet on Tuesday.



Well I just PM'd Brian. I am thinking of joining you guys tonight but it depends on what you plan on riding. The Scoville B-street stuff is fun, but alone not worth the 45 minute drive each way on a week night.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well I just PM'd Brian. I am thinking of joining you guys tonight but it depends on what you plan on riding. The Scoville B-street stuff is fun, but alone not worth the 45 minute drive each way on a week night.



I wouldn't expect that we'll be riding much more than that. Probably 3-4 miles tops. We've got a newb with us.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> We've got a newb with us.



Just one or will there be more?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just one or will there be more?



Just one, and Carrie, but I don't consider her a newb.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought Grassi and 2knees were both coming. Are one of them exempt from newb status?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I thought Grassi and 2knees were both coming. Are one of them exempt from newb status?



2knees can't make it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 2knees can't make it.



But he is going to try to mak Sundays ride at the Rez


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just one, and Carrie, but I don't consider her a newb.


Glad I'm not the newb of the bunch.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2008)

boooo 2knees booooo! i was hoping for at least 1 other noob. oh well. looking fwd to tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> boooo 2knees booooo! i was hoping for at least 1 other noob. oh well. looking fwd to tonight.



i'm trying to work one angle right now.  Not a great chance, but a chance nonetheless.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm trying to work one angle right now.  Not a great chance, but a chance nonetheless.



Make it happen! You'll probably be home by 8:30....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm trying to work one angle right now.  Not a great chance, but a chance nonetheless.



Do it!!



Greg said:


> Make it happen! You'll probably be home by 8:30....



You'll definitely be home by 8:30.  I am NOT planning on a long ride tonight, Carrie and I have some time limitations as well.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Just an FYI. The double bridge in the warm-up twisties appears to have been wiped out:

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7731

Might make crossing tricky...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just an FYI. The double bridge in the warm-up twisties appears to have been wiped out:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7731
> 
> Might make crossing tricky...



That sucks! One of my goals for my next couple of rides there was to ride across those 2 bridges. Even if they fix them, the new ones they will be in much better shape and easier to ride. So it just won't be same.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

How about a last minute roll call:

Greg


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about a last minute roll call:
> 
> Greg



Greg
Grassi & The GIANT


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Grassi & The GIANT



Anyone want to place a bet on which fails first? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

Im out, just not long enough of a ride to make the drive worth it. I will be at the Rez on Sunday. Plus a friend of mine is going to stop by tonight afterwork to drop off some bike tools. I need a crank puller / bottom bracket tool for a square taper BB so I can replace Randi's crank and BB. A buddy gave me a new FSA crankset, and I bought her a sweet white bashguard to go along with it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg
Grassi & The GIANT
o3jeff


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg
Grassi & The GIANT
o3jeff
bvibert
severine


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

We have dark skies and thunder right now in Hartford...no rain yet.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like some heavy rain just went through Burlington....


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, on a positive note, hopefully that's the last of it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you guys still bike if it's raining???


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you guys still bike if it's raining???



Light rain, sure. It's more an issue of wetness, read: mud, on the trails. You tend to do more damage when it's wet which is what you want to avoid.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, on a positive note, hopefully that's the last of it...



I'm just wondering how wet it is in there.  I'd hate to go in there and really tear it up because it's all muddy...


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm just wondering how wet it is in there.  I'd hate to go in there and really tear it up because it's all muddy...



Well, that cell didn't look like it was dumping rain for all that long since it was so small. We also have a few hours to drain and hopefully the sun will come out up there. Gotta just see....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm trying to work one angle right now.  Not a great chance, but a chance nonetheless.



Are you gonna make it??


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Fun ride. TR here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33550-nassahegan-raw-8-14-08-a.html


----------

